# Plant ID please



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've got a plant that I would like to identify. First attached picture is of that plant. It's about 7" tall.

Also I have and unknown type of Alternanthera plant. If someone can help figure out the type it'd be great. About 8" tall. (picture #2)


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

The first one is either rotala wallichii or rotala vietnam but i'm leaning more towards wallichii. The second picture just looks like normal alternanthera r. var rosefolia


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks man, as always we can count on you to know your plants 

And you're right, the Rotala plant does look more like Wallichii than Vietnam based on the pictures I've found of those plants.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Exile90 said:


> Thanks man, as always we can count on you to know your plants
> 
> And you're right, the Rotala plant does look more like Wallichii than Vietnam based on the pictures I've found of those plants.


You're welcome


----------

